# An HSLDA alternative?



## dheat

I'm disgusted with HSLDA (over something with which I won't bore you with the details). If I could find a viable alternative, I'd drop them like a hot potato... with relish. Is anyone aware of such an organization?

Thank you,

Doug


----------



## RichieC

Scrape up ten or twelve grand and get a private attorney on retainer.


----------



## dheat

Emphasis on *viable alternative*.


----------



## PromisedLand

I got to wondering about it too and found this:

http://hsislegal.com/

there's always Pre-paid Legal.


----------



## heather

PromisedLand said:


> http://hsislegal.com/


interesting..........


----------



## RockyGlen

I don't know what worldview that website comes from, but I disagree with everything it said, pretty much. 

We have been homeschooling for many years and have a lifetime membership with HSLDA. They have come immediately to our aid three times, in two states. Twice we were turned in to CPS and they wanted to see our school records. Once for a grandparent visitation thing that was not due to home schooling, but HSLDA took up for us because it was a parents rights issue and they support parents rights. They saved us thousands of dollars on that.

It is true that they will not get involved in divorce and custody things, but neither will two of my Christian lawyer friends. I do not speak for HSLDA, but I am a Christian male that does not beleive in divorce and I can see why they would feel that both parents have to agree to homeschool for it to work. Getting a divorce should not mean a parent has no say in the schooling.

HSLDA also does some amazing charity work. They give free memberships to widows and things like that.

I think that site has a prejudice and HSLDA is a good investment.

Rachel's husband, Caleb


----------



## Karen

That site troubles me greatly. I can understand showing alternatives to having a HSLDA membership, but that site is just downright rude, disrespectful and FULL of misleading information. Some of it is just downright lies.

Being in the legal field almost all my working life, as well as being a homeschool author/writer, I have seen first hand the work HSLDA has done and the representation it has given homeschoolers. What that site represents about HSLDA is extremely misleading.

For example, one quote: 

_"HSLDA has used its considerable clout time and again to establish laws that only they and a limited segment of the home education community can live under. Their vision of home education is very State controlled and regulated. Many families cannot comply with the laws HSLDA helps to pass_.​I would like for them to have said which homeschooling laws HSLDA helped establish that would not be in the best interest of EVERY homeschooler?? Every single homeschooling law they have ever passed has served to protect and defend our rights to homeschool our children -- for every family.

Try doing away with HSLDA and see what happens to homeschooling laws. It will really give those folks something to be irked about.  

Now I can understand those who are not of the Christian faith being upset over some of the comments and calls to state legislation (not directly being homeschool related); however, HSLDA is a Christian organization and you know that up front when you join. It's one of those things you accept and take the good along with a very limited amount you may not be fond of, but you can't toss the baby out with the bath water.

Additionally, some of the case law that is cited is misleading. There are different opinions to what that caselaw means; it is also only partially quoted (that part that they only want you to see). You also have to know a little about law to understand that there is other caselaw to the contrary; as well as appeals made (or being made) due to prejudice on the part of the Judge, etc.

It's also interesting that the website points to quotes, information, and statistics from the the 1990's. A WHOLE lot has changed in homeschooling since that time! Much of the negativeness they use is no longer applicable or outdated. Some is simply untruths and poorly construed statistics. You will also notice that much of the information/quotes is not substantiated by people who would actually "know" or who can verify the information. There are almost no homeschool organizations that even comment or substantiate the information given on this site.

To me, it is only common sense to consider that an entire website devoted to doing nothing but slamming HSLDA, but giving no good alternatives, says a lot about it's credibility. If you will also notice, there is no contact information other than an email address.


----------



## cindyc

There are a few homeschooling websites linked there, and I know one of the ladies that runs one of them. Frankly, I wouldn't let her homeschool my dog.  She has caused all KINDS of problems in the homeschooling community where I used to live, and yet because she is on the web, and knows how to use the search engines, she is perceived as some sort of expert! I would be leary of anything she reccomends just because she reccomends it. I know that sounds mean with no context behind it. It is just true.

Cindyc.


----------



## heather

wow
this is going south fast  

I guess the question would be "what problems has dheat had with HSDLA?"

without knowing that, none of us can really help, I guess


----------



## halfpint

We've been members since we began home educating in 93. I have known several people who have had to use their services, the latest this past year, and I'm supposed to live in a homeschool friendly state. My personal opinion is that it has been money well spent.

Dawn


----------



## PromisedLand

I didn't mean to lend any credibility to that website - we all come across things like that every day on the net and of course have to balance it with listening to the other side and examining just who is writing this stuff.

I have no idea. I'm officially homeschooling our first and haven't looked into HSLDA yet. I know it's my right to homeschool, and I abide by the very simple laws here in OR, so I don't worry about it much. :shrug:


----------



## Cara

Promised land,

We are pretty spoiled here, aren't we? When I see what some others have to do to teach their own kids, I'm very thankful. However, when I see the abuse of Oregon's lenient laws by others, I ALMOST wish we had a little tighter standards. We've homeschooled for 10 years and so far haven't had any trouble and haven't joined any legal groups.


----------



## nomad7inwi

Just adding that I too wish there was an HSLDA alternative. Even as a Christian I was disappointed, at one point infuriated, with HSLDA politics. Not all homeschoolers, nor all Christians can be painted with the same brush. I respected that I might not agree with every bit of homeschooling law that they promoted, it was a large organization and the majority would be represented. It was the non-homeschooling politics that caused me to cut my membership. HSLDA does offer legal counsel, but more than anything they are a lobby group, and your money funds their lobbying. I did not agree with the laws they were pushing and could no longer support them. We quit them when we lived in Massachusetts, a state where the HS rules are based on case law and vary from district to district. Fortunately we now live in Wisconsin where I still do not agree with all of the homeschooling laws, but definitely have no need of the HSLDA. But I would support a homeschooling lobby that was more inline with my political agenda.


----------



## hanlonfive

I agree with you Nomad, even when I was a christian I was VERY hesitant to join their organization. I had heard horror stories of families being members and HSLDA not lifting a finger to help because their curriculum wasn't "approved" by HSLDA. I also wasn't happy about how they are using other peoples' money as I feel the members SHOULD have a right to vote on what the money is being used for. I could go on with this rant LOL

Anyway, I found this website not too long ago and they seem to be very organized. Best of all it's FREE. 

http://www.nhen.org/ 

Let me know what you all think about it.

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## hanlonfive

Just found this blog post and thought it was pertinent to this discussion......at the bottom is resources of alternatives to HSLDA.

http://treasureseekers.wordpress.com/2007/12/18/alternatives-to-hslda/

Enjoy!

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## nomad7inwi

good blog! I'll need to peruse some of those links. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## hanlonfive

Anytime Nomad

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## DocM

Homeschooling 20 years and have never needed HSLDA or its agenda. I find it hard to understand why anyone needs it. I see every "case" that HSLDA represents with a critical eye - in a majority of those 'cases', the parent needs only to demand their rights under existing law - HSLDA steps in only when its in the best interest of publicity for themselves. If you're homeschooling legally, you don't need legal representation. Why should HSLDA be involved in family law? HSLDA makes dramatic appeals to ignorant homeschoolers to make them believe there is a huge conspiracy "out there" to keep them from parenting or homeschooling as they choose - this simply isn't the case. HSLDA takes credit for every single step forward that homeschooling makes, ignoring that in a majority of cases, it's state homeschooling initiative groups that are doing the legwork and legislative homework to have bills passed, not HSLDA intervention. HSLDA is a thinly veiled political action group that is working for conservative causes that have little to nothing to do with homeschooling and everything to do with furthering a conservative agenda. If you need legal representation, get a lawyer. Chances are you'll never need one. HSLDA represents a minority of homeschoolers, yet acts to speak in behalf of ALL homeschoolers, as with their most recent endorsement of Mike Huckabee.


----------



## hanlonfive

Wow! DocM, I couldn't have said it any better myself Well said.

Peace and blessings,

Kelli


----------



## hintonlady

Knowledge is power.

One thing that has given me comfort over the years is curiosity when it comes to my rights.

Many times I have spent an evening reading state laws (almost always online and ALWAYS in hard copy at county courthouse for the asking). If I have a problem with an agency I look up their policies as they should be public record.

Although labor intensive and scary one can press issues and defend themselves, even in court when well armed with free information. 

Sometimes some honey in the voice and a call to a superior can help too.

I see the validity in legal help for some homeschoolers in some states. I am sure a visit from anyone suspicious is freaky.

I personally have had zero issues nor did my MIL before me, however we are in a very aware state with lots of Christian homeschoolers who forged the path for me. (I am non religious)

You have a moral dilema

1. Support a cause you may not agree with for peice of mind

OR

2. Go solo, hope for the best and prepare yourself to do what has to be done if things get a bit difficult.

What's at stake here is your child, ethics and families choices vs. $11 a month. Only you can decide what boundaries are higher on your list of priorities. Afterall, you must live with the decision.

Best of luck.


----------



## hintonlady

p.s. Any public agency or court ruling is appealable under law. Even under the worst conditions you have a second chance to remedy a situation. All public agencies also have a complaint process when an employee does not follow policy or acts unprofessionally.


On the lighter side, what would be cuter than some homeschool kids in a county courthouse law library, learning a lesson and filing a court motion to defend their rights. What judge would not be impressed?


----------



## simplyscraphappy

hanlonfive said:


> I agree with you Nomad, even when I was a christian I was VERY hesitant to join their organization. I had heard horror stories of families being members and HSLDA not lifting a finger to help because their curriculum wasn't "approved" by HSLDA. I also wasn't happy about how they are using other peoples' money as I feel the members SHOULD have a right to vote on what the money is being used for. I could go on with this rant LOL
> 
> Anyway, I found this website not too long ago and they seem to be very organized. Best of all it's FREE.
> 
> http://www.nhen.org/
> 
> Let me know what you all think about it.
> 
> Peace and blessings,
> 
> Kelli


This link didn't work?


----------

